

Startup Feedback: BuyLater - A Free Price Tracking Tool - relaunched - raphaelb
http://www.buylater.com

======
raphaelb
Hi Hackers,

We've just relaunched <http://www.BuyLater.com> \- a free price tracking tool
with an all new design, support for more sites (was only amazon before), and
support for Firefox, Chrome, and Safari.

We'd love to hear any feedback you have about our site and product!

Thanks so much!

------
arthurshaw
Awesome!

